
Show HN: We track growing industries and trends amid Coronavirus - mikerubini
https://treendly.com/coronavirus
======
mikerubini
Hi, this is Mike and I'm the founder of Treendly.com, where we discover and
monitor rising trends.

I thought to measure what the impact caused by the global economic downturn is
in different countries and industries.

There are some new opportunities arising because of Coronavirus, and we wanted
to provide insights into what people are doing and NOT doing in this strange
time.

We mainly wanted to answer these questions:

\- What are some growing trends amid Coronavirus?

\- What are the most impacted industries?

\- How are companies adapting?

Let me know how this tool can be most useful to you. Hope it helps!

Thanks, Mike

